# Remote volume control



## emveepee (Sep 11, 2021)

I have De-TiVo'd my device which makes this a pretty good device. One thing I have found is that using an RF remote, FLIRC or BT SofaBaton there is no volume control including mute. From the TiVo remote these are not standard Android remote codes and HID compatible codes don't seem to work. Has anyone controlled Android Volume (not CEC) with another remote?

Martin


----------



## emveepee (Sep 11, 2021)

I have another question on this. Do the volume controls on the TiVo 4K with stock firmware and remote work with devices that don't support CEC? 

Martin


----------



## ts4kuser (Oct 20, 2021)

emveepee said:


> I have another question on this. Do the volume controls on the TiVo 4K with stock firmware and remote work with devices that don't support CEC?
> 
> Martin


Yes, it detects your TV model from the HDMI (or you can set the device in settings) then sets up the remote so it can control those devices via IR commands. I have it controlling my soundbar without CEC, the remote is my favorite thing about the TS4K


----------

